# Imac Tournesol 800MHZ : quel usage ?



## dadoo113 (12 Septembre 2008)

hello à tous !

mon généreux voisin m'a offert un imac ppc g4 800mhz, 256mo de ram, 60go de DD.
Je pensais à la base qu'il était un peu plus puissant et que je pourrais le retaper un peu et le mettre chez les grands parents.

Bon finalement, je suis hésitant...

Y'en a t'il qui ont cette machine, avec cette config, et qui l'utilise quotidiennement?

Que peut on faire avec ? peut t'on la bidouiller, (ajout de ram...) ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> hello à tous !
> 
> mon généreux voisin m'a offert un imac ppc g4 800mhz, 256mo de ram, 60go de DD.
> Je pensais à la base qu'il était un peu plus puissant et que je pourrais le retaper un peu et le mettre chez les grands parents.
> ...



tu peux ajouter de la ram
Tu peux lire des divx
t'en servir de juke box
aller sur le net
faire de la bureautique
me l'envoyer si tu n'en veux pas


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> me l'envoyer si tu n'en veux pas




heu c'est un peu complex car d'après ton profil tu vis "dans ta tete et parfois sur AB1" !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai aussi une véritable adresse


----------



## CBi (12 Septembre 2008)

Tu veux faire quoi avec ton Mac ? Piloter un vaisseau spatial jusqu'à Mars ? 

Je suis certes maintenant monté en gamme, mais j'ai eu un G4 800 - il est toujours en service dans ma famille - et il m'a servi à faire des films de vacances pas mal du tout avec iMovie et Final Cut Express (avant la HD ou le H.264), Photoshop 7, évidemment sans problème pour surfer sur le net, traitement de texte, et j'allais oublier, iChat en vidéo.

Donc si tu es blog - photos - radio - musique, c'est une très bonne machine, et belle en plus.
Préférable de rester sur Mac 10.4 et de ne pas passer au dernier félin.

Maintenant, si tu es plus Youtube - iMovie8, ce n'est pas une machine pour toi. Plutôt que de t'énerver dessus, tu peux me l'envoyer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Donc si tu es blog - photos - radio - musique, c'est une très bonne machine, et belle en plus.
> Préférable de rester sur Mac 10.4 et de ne pas passer au dernier félin.


Faut un G4 867 minimum pour Leopard




CBi a dit:


> Maintenant, si tu es plus Youtube - iMovie8, ce n'est pas une machine pour toi. Plutôt que de t'énerver dessus, tu peux me l'envoyer.



Je suis déjà sur le coup


----------



## ben206stras (12 Septembre 2008)

La lecture des DVD a été oubliée dans la liste des utilisations.

Si c'est pour mettre une machine chez "les grands parents", je pense que c'est une machine largement suffisante. 

Sinon, tu me l'envoie...  Ca va être difficile de couper ton tournesol en 3


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

Z'êtes gentils les loulous, mais faut pas rester là maintenant :rateau:


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Tu veux faire quoi avec ton Mac ? Piloter un vaisseau spatial jusqu'à Mars ?



je comptais l'offrir aux grands parents pour un usage bureautique, internet (ils n'ont jamais eu d'ordi de leur vie!)

mais vu le succès qu'il a, je vais lancer des enchères je crois :rateau: !!!

je vais chercher un logiciel type mercury ou aMsn, ou autre pour faire de la visio conférence (audio+video) pour qu'ils puissent parler à leurs petits enfants et les voir!


----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2008)

Un peu (beaucoup) de Ram en vue pour une utilisation actuelle !
OWC une cinquante d' avec le port pour une 512Mo chez les ricains qui connaissent le Mac.
MacWay, dans les 75 (mais, c'est chez nous !  )


----------



## CBi (13 Septembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> je comptais l'offrir aux grands parents pour un usage bureautique, internet (ils n'ont jamais eu d'ordi de leur vie!)



C'est aussi ce que j'ai fait du mien... Attention quand même aux grands-parents qui n'ont jamais eu d'ordinateur de leur vie : avec iLife, ils s'y mettent vite. Prévoir l'achat d'une imprimante, d'un scanner, d'un appareil photo numérique... et peut-être même de Mobile.Me


----------



## dadoo113 (13 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> C'est aussi ce que j'ai fait du mien... Attention quand même aux grands-parents qui n'ont jamais eu d'ordinateur de leur vie : avec iLife, ils s'y mettent vite. Prévoir l'achat d'une imprimante, d'un scanner, d'un appareil photo numérique... et peut-être même de Mobile.Me



je leur souhaite ! (enfin ils s'achèteront leur matos !!)

j'vais préparer tout ça !


----------



## CBi (13 Septembre 2008)

Attention à l'achat du matos = la vraie faiblesse de cet iMac G4, c'est de ne disposer que de l'USB 1.0 

Donc:
  - éviter de prendre comme accessoire un APN avec une matrice énorme qui fait des photos de 12Mo chacune ! C'est inutile et ça va prendre un temps fou pour le transfert.
- privilégier les accessoires avec prise Firewire = là aucun problème... sauf de les trouver. Relativement facile pour un DD externe, mais j'ai par exemple dû commander aux USA pour trouver un lecteur de carte Compact Flash avec connexion Firewire. Idem pour la webcam (une isight d'occase reste la solution la plus aisée - dans tous les sens du terme)


----------



## Francisby (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai acheté un iMac Tournesol 800 Mhz 17" il y a quelques mois.

Objectifs : mon ordinateur de surf et mail quotidien et lecture avec iTunes. Ca tourne très bien pour cet usage.
Je l'ai acheté car une bonne occasion s'est présentée, mais je dois avouer que faire de la photo avec iPhoto n'est pas trop raisonable. En effet, vu les photos de nos appareils actuels, c'est limite et très vite chiant. Je le constate quand je reçois des photos via Mail provenant d'un EOS ou même APN "courant".

En revanche, c'est un ordinateur très interessant à faire évoluer : en effet, tous les composants sont des standarts PC avant la miniaturisation (disque dur & Superdrive 3"5, RAM de PC courante,...). J'ai ainsi fais évoluer le miens : 1 Go de SD-Ram, HD de 320 Go 7200 tr 16 Mo cache (bonne réactivité et temps d'accès). J'aurai pu également changer le superdrive (write only les DVD-R) par un nouveau graveur DVD qui grave les DVD+R au 1er prix sur n'importe quel revendeur PC mais pas l'utilité.
En le démontant, j'ai également démonté le ventilateur pour le dépoussiérer entièrement.

Je l'ai également acheté dans l'optique que c'est avant tout un "objet" qui aujourd'hui aurai plus sa place en show-room comptemporain plutôt que dans un Apple Store et qui pourrait plus tard servir de poste de consultation internet de passage dans une pièce..

Ce n'est pas une bête de course, iTunes 8 tourne tout juste quand même, et les grosses pages web avec bcp de Flash, légèrement saccadé... Mais bon, en patientant, on contemple ce design si singulier...


----------



## kitetrip (13 Septembre 2008)

Héhé ! L'iMac G4 est une machine attachante, tant qu'on ne lui en demande pas trop. En choisissant les bons logiciels et avec une utilisation raisonnable (pas de photos de 10Mpx, ni video HD), c'est un très bon compagnon au design... incomparable 
Pour le web, je reste toujours convaincu que Camino reste le navigateur idéal : juste les fonctions qu'il faut, très léger même après des mois d'utilisation. Pour l'iMac G4 c'est parfait.
Idem pour la suite iLife : mieux vaut s'arrêter à la version '06.  Pour Photoshop, la version CS1 est largement suffisante.
Pour le système d'exploitation, Tiger (10.4) est le maximum, à voir si cela passe avec un G4 800Mhz.

http://caminobrowser.org/


----------



## KERRIA (14 Septembre 2008)

J'en ai possédé un que j'avais acheté pour partir en vacance car portable prèté à ma fille....et ben  j'ai pas été déçu, en plus qu'il est beau,  qu'est-ce qu'il à pu en faire...dessin..photos...musique
(mémoire amenée à 1 Go )...et internet et toute la bureautique....et jamais de pannes..et est toujours vaillant chez un petit neveu qui fait tourner des jeux.....


Pareil si t'en veux pas je paye le voyage......


----------



## ben206stras (15 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pour le système d'exploitation, Tiger (10.4) est le maximum, à voir si cela passe avec un G4 800Mhz.


 Pour Tiger sur un G4 800Mhz, je confirme que ça tourne très bien  surtout quand on dope la bête à 1Go de RAM


----------



## andycam (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un G4 800 mhz avec 256 de Ram...
Ou trouver 1 go de Ram et quelle est la référence à commander.... ?
Est-ce la barette de 256 à échanger avec la 1 Go ? 1 seul slot dans un G4 ??
Quel est la procédure ?
Merci !


----------



## kitetrip (21 Septembre 2008)

Bravo pour ton acquisition 
Sur un iMac G4 800Mhz, il faut de la PC133 SDRAM

Il y a deux emplacements pour la RAM :
- le premier est le plus accessible, il est situé sous la machine. Pour celà, une serviette sur le bureau, on couche l'iMac en le prenant par le bras et on couche l'écran dessus. Sous l'iMac, on ouvre le socle (4 vis) et on a accès à l'emplacement. La barrette est de format So-Dimm.

- le second est moins accessible car situé à l'intérieur, sur la carte mère de la machine. La barrette est de format DIMM. La démarche est ici http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/106/ (arrête toi à l'étape 6 mais n'oublie pas d'ajouter de la pate comme indiquée à la fin du tutorial ! !)

Si tu as des questions, il y a un topic exprès (tape "Upgrade iMac G4" dans la recherche du forum )


----------



## andycam (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci,
Et 1 Go so dim ne serait pas plus simple à installer ..??

Je regarde ça....


----------



## ben206stras (22 Septembre 2008)

1Go de SODIMM ne sera pas supporté par la machine, il te faut installer une 512Mo de SODIMM et une autre 512 de SDRAM 168 pin.


----------



## andycam (22 Septembre 2008)

ok, merci, je vais chercher


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Septembre 2008)

bon j'ai fait le test en récupérant deux vieille barettes de RAM, pour mettre en tout 1go.
ça tourne mieux, mais j'estime que ce n'est pas suffisant, ça va démotiver les grands parents qui voudrait regarder les photos etc...

je vais attendre le 14 octobre (si Apple Keynote!?) pour voir ! S'ils annoncent un nouveau MacMini-like, ou un mac moins cher (400 - 500euros) j'en prendrai un et je ferai un don aux enchères du tournesol.
le concept sera du genre : celui qui me raconte l'histoire la + drôle ! ou qui habite près de Lille (car j'y suis) ! ou alors j'irai revoir qui a été le 1er à réclamer ! on verra !!

RDV après la prochaine annonce apple !


----------



## ben206stras (23 Septembre 2008)

Si tu prends une autre option de don, et que tu choisis le découpage, l'alimentation me suffirait


----------



## michio (28 Septembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> ça tourne mieux, mais j'estime que ce n'est pas suffisant, ça va démotiver les grands parents qui voudrait regarder les photos etc...


J'ai toujours mon iMac G3 700 Mhz, qui me servait quotidiennement jusqu'en juillet dernier et l'arrivée de mon MBP 

A part pour les retouches de photos et l'ouverture de photos un peu lourdes en gros paquet (et encore, un petit coup d'un utilitaire pour réduire le dossier de photos en 800x600 ou en 1024, et j'ouvrais des paquets de 50 photos sans difficulté), ou encore le montage et l'export juste avec iMovie (bah, c'est quoi 14 heures d'encodage pour un p'tit film de 6 minutes :rateau: -10/15 minutes aujourd'hui ).

Pour la navigation internet de tous les jours (même si les sites s'allourdissent de jour en jour), et la bureautique simple (Word, Messengers en tout genre sans vidéo, mails...), c'est suffisant, mais il ne faut pas être hyper pressé parfois !

Mais mes enfants seront super contents du cadeau, merci d'avance lol


----------



## kitetrip (29 Septembre 2008)

Le problème avec les photos récentes, c'est l'inflation des MPixels. Un banal appareil photo pond aujourd'hui des photos de 7Mpx et de 3Mo. Forcement, les machines anciennes sont à la traine quand on décide de les faire défiler rapidement ! D'autant plus que dans la grand majorité des cas, pour un écran 17" une photo de 5Mpx suffit largement (y compris pour le développement, à condition de ne pas vouloir pondre un poster  ).
Bref, tu l'as compris, à machine d'époque, photos d'époque :rateau:


----------



## supermegapaolo (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour je viens de m'acheter le tournesol 700mHz avec 512 de ram et 40gb de DD
J'aimerai le remettre un peu plus a jour mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire

Je voudrai savoir si je peux changer le processeur pour en mettre un plus puissant?
De même pour de la ram je voudrai savoir si je peut mettre du 2*512mb ( si quelqu'un en vend ou sais ou je peut trouver à pas chere )
Ensuite je voudrai savoir si il peut y avoir des imcompatibilité avec le DD? je peut mettre n'importe quel disque?

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2008)

supermegapaolo a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de m'acheter le tournesol 700mHz avec 512 de ram et 40gb de DD
> J'aimerai le remettre un peu plus a jour mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire
> 
> Je voudrai savoir si je peux changer le processeur pour en mettre un plus puissant?
> ...



Pour le processeur, non.
Pour la Ram, oui

Pour le DD, faut de l'IDE


----------



## SuperCed (24 Avril 2009)

kitetrip a dit:


> Bravo pour ton acquisition
> Sur un iMac G4 800Mhz, il faut de la PC133 SDRAM
> 
> Il y a deux emplacements pour la RAM :
> - le premier est le plus accessible, il est situé sous la machine. Pour celà, une serviette sur le bureau, on couche l'iMac en le prenant par le bras et on couche l'écran dessus. Sous l'iMac, on ouvre le socle (4 vis) et on a accès à l'emplacement. La barrette est de format So-Dimm.



Je cherche de quel type de barette exactement il s'agit.
Je voudrais acheter de la SO-DIMM (512Mo) pour rajouter dans un iMac tournesol à 700MHz.

Je ne sais pas combien de pinn il faut pour ce type de barette.

Ou puis-je acheter ce type de barette?

Merci


----------



## ben206stras (24 Avril 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> 1Go de SODIMM ne sera pas supporté par la machine, il te faut installer une 512Mo de SODIMM et une autre 512 de SDRAM 168 pin.


SuperCed, voici ce qu'il te faut. 

Tu peux trouver la SODIMM sur macway notamment, ou certrainement sur crucial.


----------



## SuperCed (24 Avril 2009)

C'est bon, j'ai commandé sur price minister pour 30 euros les 512Mo. J'ai pris de la PC 133 SO-DIMM 144 pinn.

J'espère que c'est bon.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## ben206stras (24 Avril 2009)

SuperCed a dit:


> J'ai pris de la PC 133 SO-DIMM 144 pinn.


En effet


----------

